# Dog Control (Joshua Rhett Miller) [Original Title: Robot dog equipped with submachine gun is ‘dystopian’ nightmare fodder]



## Creamu (Aug 6, 2022)

'[...]

“It would be nice to have these dogs and other remote controlled robots in a war on both sides, where all the warfare would be without any man on the field,” one person replied, according to a translation.

“Russian development?” another asked, to which Atamov indicated yes, the post shows.

Atamov’s LinkedIn profile lists him as the founder of Russia’s Hoversurf, which unveiled a new model of an air taxi in January 2021 that was expected to be ready for flights as early as 2023, Reuters reported.

[...]

Dozens of knockoffs of the Boston Dynamics dog are sold online, including the version in the video, which appears to be a UnitreeYusu “technology dog” that sells for as little as $2,700 online, Vice reported.

The gun attached to the dog appears to a Russian-made PP-19 Vityaz — a submachine gun based on the AK-47 — while the military vehicle seen in the footage is a BDRM-2 Russian armored car, which has been spotted recently in Ukraine, according to Vice.

Some on Twitter, meanwhile, wondered what could come from the “scary development” of a robotic dog being outfitted with a submachine gun — although it’s unclear if the device was firing autonomously or was being controlled remotely.

[...]'

-Joshua Rhett Miller







https://nypost.com/2022/07/21/robot-dog-with-submachine-gun-is-dystopian-nightmare-fodder/


----------

